# 04 kawa prairie 700 backfire problem



## FrankA (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a 04 kawa prairie 700 and its backfiring from the front carb iv done cleaned carb checked everything in carb iv checked valve adjustment changed gas changed coil an spark plugs anyone got any advice on what else to check it idles fine if I open choke a lil bit but soon as I try to push throttle it pops and back fires from front carb


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds like the carbs are out of sync. The adjustment screw is between the carbs on the right side.


----------

